# Printing On 100% Moisture Wicking Polyester Shirts



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

THIS JOB IS FOR A LOCAL ARMY UNIT. THEY ARE NOW ISSUED 100% MOISTURE WICKING POLYESTER UNDER SHIRTS BY campbellsville apparel company. I NEED TO FIND A PLACE TO PURCHASE THESE SHIRTS AT WHOLESALE. THE CHEAPEST I HAVE THEM IS $10 EACH. ALSO......WILL MY DRYER DAMAGE THE POLYESTER? WHAT KIND OF INK DO I USE? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRICIATED.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Justin, 

dye-sublimation may be a good printing method to go with - providing the shirts are not dark. If you have a press, you may want to consider outsourcing the dye-sub transfer printing - or the whole job.


----------



## cecil (Mar 8, 2007)

Run one through the dryer,we had to use the decal press on the last batch since the shirt came out of the dryer looking like a small piece of lava toast good luck cecil


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

D.Evo. said:


> Justin,
> 
> dye-sublimation may be a good printing method to go with - providing the shirts are not dark. If you have a press, you may want to consider outsourcing the dye-sub transfer printing - or the whole job.


Dye subbing probably is not an option -- the shirts are green.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer directly? You can buy them off the web site for $6 a piece. (3 for $18).

You'll want to use a polyester ink as dye migration may be a problem.

The dryer shouldn't affect the poly. That's one of the benefits -- it doesn't shrink.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a link to the shirts. Campbellsville Apparel


----------



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

the shirts are a tan color.


----------



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks moo spot. that link saves me alot of $


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

JDM said:


> the shirts are a tan color.


Green, Tan, Red... It's all the same to the color blind.


----------



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

i called union ink and they suggested thier path series inks. however it is going to be to thick to push through a 305 screen. the unit patch has a lot of shading in it. they said the path inks will go thru a 110 anad lower screen. i might have to convert it to black and white artwork using illustrator. any one have any other suggestions?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Those shirts look pretty cool. I just ordered a pack to try out. They look like they'd be great candidates for sublimation (which is why I'm buying them). With Sublimation, you can do photographic images, and they will wear much cooler than a screen printed image. I'm sure the military guys would appreciate that.


----------



## JDM (Feb 24, 2007)

WHAT IS Sublimation? HOW IS IT DONE


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a whole discussion board on it on these forums. It's a process where a special ink is used to dye the fabric by converting it from a solid to a gas by applying heat.


----------

